# does a colonoscopy detect parasites?



## fred (Nov 22, 2001)

Does anyone know if a colonoscopy will detect things like tapeworms and other parasites? I'm just trying to find out if it's necessary to have parasite stool tests done if I'm going to have a colonoscopy. The colonoscopy I am going to have is not for parasites, but if I can kill two birds with one stone I'd be happy.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fred, it can detect things like inflammation,or growths and I would imagine worms, but blood and specificilly stool tests pick these things up in general. Different tests have different things they pick up and all the tests as a whole can rule out a lot in the diagnoses for IBS.This IBS CME has a lot of information in all the links to it on tests and IBS and it maybe helpful to you. http://www.gastro.org/adhf/gi_ibs.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fred, it can detect things like inflammation,or growths and I would imagine worms, but blood and specificilly stool tests pick these things up in general. Different tests have different things they pick up and all the tests as a whole can rule out a lot in the diagnoses for IBS.This IBS CME has a lot of information in all the links to it on tests and IBS and it maybe helpful to you. http://www.gastro.org/adhf/gi_ibs.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I suspect it depends on the size of the parasite.Certainly large worms that stay attached in the colon should be visible. Smaller parasites may not be visible and I don't know how well biopsies pick those up (you may have to luck out and get them in the right place).One of the things with stool is they can put it under a microscope and check for little thing and/or the little eggs from things.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I suspect it depends on the size of the parasite.Certainly large worms that stay attached in the colon should be visible. Smaller parasites may not be visible and I don't know how well biopsies pick those up (you may have to luck out and get them in the right place).One of the things with stool is they can put it under a microscope and check for little thing and/or the little eggs from things.K.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2001)

When a colonoscopy is done, you must evacuate your system first with something like fleet-phospho soda or something similar. If there were any live worms in your intestinal tract, most of those would come out in your stool during the prep. In the case that there were any left in the system such as tapeworms which hold on to the intestinal wall with hooks around their mouthpart (scolex) then they shoud be able to be seen on a colonoscoy. A stool sample is done to detect shedding eggs in the stool.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2001)

When a colonoscopy is done, you must evacuate your system first with something like fleet-phospho soda or something similar. If there were any live worms in your intestinal tract, most of those would come out in your stool during the prep. In the case that there were any left in the system such as tapeworms which hold on to the intestinal wall with hooks around their mouthpart (scolex) then they shoud be able to be seen on a colonoscoy. A stool sample is done to detect shedding eggs in the stool.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I often notice I have an itchy anus, I know that is a sign of parasites, but my stool sample tested negative. What else could that be a sign of and could parasites be the cause of odorous gas....????


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I often notice I have an itchy anus, I know that is a sign of parasites, but my stool sample tested negative. What else could that be a sign of and could parasites be the cause of odorous gas....????


----------

